# Need Advice



## Redfish123 (Mar 24, 2009)

Im new to fly fishing, I have a crapy 30$ combo but I want to upgrade because I like it. I want a reliable rod and reel but cheap. For fresh water, mainly pan fish and bass. ANy advice? I will buy a used to.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

What is your price range?


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Look at the St. Croix Triumph or Rio Santo combos. I have a few and the rods are great and the reels are ok. The rods out perform their pricetag IMO. If you can spend a few more bucks, check out TFO stuff - great gear and great warranty. I have also heard good things about certain Cabelas and BPS set ups but have never used them.

Depending on your budget, the answer can vary but I would spend more $$ on the rod and line than the reel.

The Okuma Integrity is a smoking good reel for the money. You can get them new off ebay for 40-50 bucks or from Academy, etc. for 60-ish.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

if you want cheap but something that still works, look at the combos at gander mtn or bass pro. even better-make friends with someone that works at a store so they can get you good stuff at cost. dont ask me how i know.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a Cabelas Prestige Plus/Three Forks combo in a 6wt, and I love it....I can cast this thing a country mile. Got the whole set up...rod, reel, line, leader (crappy leader) for $89. For panfish, I would get it in a 5wt, maybe even a 4wt if you're at least somewhat experienced with casting.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

FTU also has a house brand that is pretty good. You might also want to take a look at the TFO rods if you want to take a step and still keep it relativey inxpensive.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Spend the extra $$$$ for a quality rod and line.


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

Its worth the money to invest in a quality setup. I usually get my stuff at "tent sales" where they're getting rid of last years inventory for a huge discount. Often the only difference between the new model is the color. Just make sure you try and cast the rod before you buy to make sure it is the right feel for you


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I was able to get a decent 8 wt rod and line at Bassproshop. both were about $20 each.
matching the 8 wt rod and the 8 wt line has improved my casting. The Reel is a http://buy.scientificanglers.com/fly-reels/concept-2-reel-58.html . This reel is not made for salt water, so clean well after use. Use the low end stuff and learn what you like and don't like, if you want to get expensive later, you have a better reference.


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

TFO


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

If you are looking for something a little heavier for the coast, etc. I have a nice Orvis 9x9 setup for sale in the classified section. I've used it from Costa Rica to northern Ontario.


----------

